# Terminal & moi le nouveau macuser: à l'aide!!!



## Goli (18 Mars 2006)

J'ai lancé un fichier par cette commande sur terminal : 
sudo bless --folder . --file xom.efi --setBoot

Qui m'a mis bien dans la caca ! ( installation XP mal passé )  
quel est la commande pour "unblesser" ça et revenir sur la situation initiale ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

man bless


----------



## Goli (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> man bless


 
peux-tu m'écrire la commande entière s'il te plaît ?
Suis nul.


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Mars 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'un nouveau va faire dans le terminal ? 

Terminal = danger = trifouiller le moteur d'une auto pendant qu'elle roule...

Le terminal, c'est une horreur pour tout mac user dans l'âme !
Le terminal, c'est l'enfer !  
Le terminal, c'est du code sur mac, c'est l'abomination !  
Ce serait comme.... tiens, des processeurs intel dans un mac !:rateau: 
Et pourquoi pas windows aussi tant qu'on y est !


----------



## ntx (18 Mars 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu m'écrire la commande entière s'il te plaît ?
> Suis nul.


Si tu es nul, la moindre de chose est de ne pas toucher à des commandes comme "bless". J'espère que tu sais où est ton DVD de Mac OSX ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'un nouveau va faire dans le terminal ?
> 
> Terminal = danger = trifouiller le moteur d'une auto pendant qu'elle roule...
> 
> ...


beuh non faut savoir ce qu'on fait avec quoi c'est tout

http://www.hmug.org/man/8/bless.php

*bless* is used to modify the volume bootability characteristics of
     filesystems, as well as select the active boot volume.  *bless* has 4 modes
     of execution: Folder Mode, Mount Mode, Device Mode, and Info Mode.
     Folder Mode allows you to select a directory on a mounted volume to act
     as the ``blessed'' directory, which causes OpenFirmware to look in that
     directory for boot code.  Both Folder Mode and Mount Mode can modify Open
     Firmware to boot from a specified volume, assuming it has been properly
     blessed.  Device Mode allows you to point Open Firmware at an unmounted
     volume, as well as perform certain offlin modifications to the filesys-
     tem. Info Mode will print out the currently-blessed directory of a vol-
     ume, or if no mountpoint is specified, the active boot volume that OF is
     set to boot from.

bon il n'y rien d'irreversible
* mais bon on touche pas à boot x quand on sait pas*


----------



## Dramis (23 Mars 2006)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Le terminal, c'est une horreur pour tout mac user dans l'âme !
> Le terminal, c'est l'enfer !
> Le terminal, c'est du code sur mac, c'est l'abomination !



Le terminal, c'est unix !

Quand on utilise le terminal, en plus de savoir ce que l'on veut faire.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu m'écrire la commande entière s'il te plaît ?
> Suis nul.


Ben

$ man bless


----------



## tatouille (23 Mars 2006)

http://pasizaire.free.fr/Mac/qemu.html

http://www.kberg.ch/qemu/


----------



## guagnese (24 Mars 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> peux-tu m'écrire la commande entière s'il te plaît ?
> Suis nul.



*man* est une commande qui te donne accès au manuel.

Si tu tapes *man bless* dans le terminal, tu auras accès à toutes les infos concernant la commande _bless_ (en anglais uniquement, par contre)

C'est le réflexe à avoir quand tu as des questions sur une commande Unix


----------



## FjRond (24 Mars 2006)

guagnese a dit:
			
		

> en anglais uniquement, par contre


On peut installer la version française des pages man. 
Voici aussi de très bons aide-mémoires conçus par celui qui coordonne la traduction française des *man*.


----------

